# Methyldienolone



## bdmagnum (Jun 13, 2004)

Hello to all,
I am a new member and have read a lot of posts concerning Methyldienolone.  I recently turned 41 and workout 4-5 times a week.  I am currently taking Muscle Milk twice a day (in the A.M. and post-work) and have tried NOX-2 and NO2 with little results.  I am 6'6", 240 lbs.  I want to get bigger and stronger, as does everyone.  I am thinking of trying Methyldienolone, but don't know which is the best brand, as well as what dose to take due to my size.  Can someone point me in the right direction.  

Thanks for any and all help,
Bill


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jun 13, 2004)

http://www.designersupps.com has it

www.1fast400.com does too

make sure to read the ph faq at the top of the board


----------



## Arnold (Jun 13, 2004)

I have used the Designer Supps brand, it works well, but do not expect huge mass gains from it. It works better as a cutting drug IMO.

For weight, size and strength M1T is superior.


----------



## bdmagnum (Jun 13, 2004)

Power Rabbit and Prince,

Thanks for the reply.  Prince, when you say M1T, are you talking about Underground Labratory's or Gaspari M-One-T?  And what about Legal Gear Methyl 1-Test?  I ask about Legal Gear and Gaspari because I can get them 5% cheaper than anywhere on the net.  Are they any good or a waste of time?

Thanks again,
Bill


----------



## Arnold (Jun 13, 2004)

I use UL, why pay more than $10?


----------



## brodus (Jun 13, 2004)

For the Methyls, I only purchase from Mike at 1fast (underground labs) and Designer Supps, becuase they're the only ones that posts tests/COA, and their prices are awesome to boot.

Regarding M-Dien; I'm on a cycle right now, at 6mg a day, running at least 30 days.  I'll probably hit 10 mg before I'm done.  It's a cutting and hardening agent, definitely not a mass builder, although you'll probably be able to add a few pounds with proper nutrition.  I wasn't sure it was working and then all of the sudden my BF started disappearing and I'm not doing any cardio right now.  My vascularity and "hardness" have definitely increased, too.  And no side effects, save a couple headaches (but I think that was from a thyro-stim I was taking).  

I agree with Prince, M1T is the mass building king...it is replete with sides for many people though.  For me, MDien takes longer to see results, and won't pack on pounds of LBM, but I like it a lot for the non-existent sides.

My advice--STAY AWAY FROM GASPARI ANYTHING-->they sold a lot of bunk MDien, and probably a lot of other bunk product, and it's overpriced.


----------



## topolo (Jun 13, 2004)

10 mg's brodus...isnt that a little high?


----------



## brodus (Jun 13, 2004)

No, the original dosing recommendations were off, and Sledge re-adjusted them.  I have read bloodwork from people on as much as 15mgs.+.  It's much less supressive on the HTPA than M1T.  

There have been testers who went as high as 20mgs.  

I know one guy was at 16mgs for a while, but had to stop from liver pains--but this was AFTER a 6 week high-dose (100mgs!) cycle of M1,4 ADD.

I've been @ 6mgs. for 17 days, will bump to 8 @ 21, and may go to 10 if I have no additional sides @ 25.


----------



## brodus (Jun 13, 2004)

Oh, I also am taking a lot of ancillaries for liver protection, etc.
Milk Thistle--600-1000mg. daily
NAC
ALA (lots of flax)
Saw Palmetto
Hawthorn Berry


----------



## bdmagnum (Jun 13, 2004)

Once again, Thanks for replying.  It looks like M1T on a 4 week cycle might be the way to go with a PCT of 6-OXO/Milk Thistle starting my third week.  Is tis a correct statement?  Also, will I test positive on a piss test, being in the Navy, with random urinalysis?

Bill


----------



## topolo (Jun 13, 2004)

brodus said:
			
		

> Oh, I also am taking a lot of ancillaries for liver protection, etc.
> Milk Thistle--600-1000mg. daily
> NAC
> ALA (lots of flax)
> ...


glad to hear this!!


----------



## brodus (Jun 13, 2004)

You don't start PCT until your done with your cycle, hence Post Cycle Therapy.

Take the Milk Thistle the whole time, and start taking NAC and or ALA (if you take Flax Oil you already get a ton of ALA).

I personally don't think 6-OXO is sufficient for a long M1T cycle--4 weeks is a lot, IMO.  You need Nolva.  

You will not test positive for anything--first, they're only testing for recreational drugs, and second, there is no test for M1T.  If the were to check your blood levels for testosterone, which they wouldn't, they'd know you were on something, b/c you will have less free test than a schoolgirl, probably close to ZERO if you don't stack with 4AD.  But they won't be doing this, I'm sure.

BTW, did you read the stickies?  Is this your first cycle?  A 4-weeker of M1T is a tall order for a first cycle.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 13, 2004)

I did 3mg ED of methylD my first time out. I will eventually do PH's again and next time I plan on doing 6mg ED as I have read that going up to 6 is ok.


----------



## brodus (Jun 13, 2004)

I honestly think you need at least 6mg. if you're around 200, and closer to 8-10 if you've got a good amount of experience.  Supersoldier did 8, I believe, with great success.

Trojan--what brand did you use? 

Although I am a total Designer Supps fan (and have MANY bottles of MD and M4OHN on deck), this time I tried Higher Power Methyl-D (M1D) and had great success.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 13, 2004)

brodus said:
			
		

> ...this time I tried Higher Power Methyl-D (M1D) and had great success.


okay, based on this post I just ordered 5 bottles, so it better be good shit!


----------



## topolo (Jun 13, 2004)

rob i thought you liked m1t not methyl-d?


----------



## brodus (Jun 13, 2004)

Prince, I'll post pre and post cycle photos for you after 30 days...definite body recompositioning.

Regarding Higher Power, the price is right and the fact that it's got Milk Thistle is great.  As soon as I hit the 14 day mark I started seeing BF drop.   Other users reported the same thing--it seems to kick in around 2 or 3 weeks. 

I went from a no-pack to a four-pack, and I have done no cardio lately.   I was skeptical b/c of the low price and the fact that Sledge dogged the brand, but I'm seeing real results.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 14, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> rob i thought you liked m1t not methyl-d?


I want to try a higher dose.


----------



## topolo (Jun 14, 2004)

what dose did you use before?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 14, 2004)

around 2mg/day


----------



## juangalan (Jun 25, 2004)

The best Methydienolone out there is made by Gennapharm. I have heard nothing but bad stuff about Gaspari's stuff like no gains and lots of side effects. I gained 12 lbs in a month on the Brick made by Gennapharm stacked with their Impact Pro 250.


----------



## ZOISinMN (Jun 27, 2004)

Higherpower m1d is like $16.00 for 100 1mg capsules. it also has 110mg of milk thistle and licorice root per serving. this stuff fricken rocks, and unlike the testosterone, supposovly u dont get all moody n stuff....


----------

